# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  What's Toaster.exe?

## louie54

Hi.

I just got a new laptop. I decided to look at the processes and I found something called _Toaster.exe_. I never heard/seen it before, but it uses up 18,000k. Not that it's a problem, but if it's unnecessary, then I'd like all the CPU I can get.

----------


## Xei

Put a thin, square slice of bread in your CD drive and run it. You'll quickly discover what it does.

----------


## louie54

I walked right into that one -.-

----------


## Marvo

Don't want that program to use all of your CPU's kilos.

----------


## louie54

Do you know what it's for?

----------


## Marvo

Seriously though, it's just some shitty bloatware you got along with your new laptop. I suggest you wipe your harddrive clean and then get your hands on a clean Windows 7 installation. You'd be surprised by how much power bloatware siphons out of your computer.

----------


## louie54

I do have a spare Win7 CD I got to upgrade from XP some time ago. So you're suggesting I use that?

I did get rid of some of the crap. Like this eBay thing, like what do I need that for when there's eBay.com.

----------


## Marvo

Even if you uninstall most of it, there'll probably still be a lot of left very deep in the system that you can't get rid of, without starting from scratch. Can you tell me a little more about that Windows 7 DVD you got? Like, what version is it and where did you get it.

----------


## louie54

I don't have the case with me at the moment, but I got it from Amazon.com for about $100. It's the Basic/Home Premium one and I didn't get any junkware with it that I noticed.

----------


## Marvo

I suggest you install that on your laptop. Basic/Home Premium is not really that amazing, I'd probably just pirate the Ultimate edition, but I'm also a filthy criminal. Anything is better than a laptop filled with annoying bloatware, that only slows you down and bugs you all the time.

----------


## louie54

Ok thanks  :smiley:

----------


## DuB



----------


## LikesToTrip

Toaster.exe

The first thing you should do with any new computer with a preloaded HDD is wipe it clean and start over. In the very rare case that a preinstalled program is useful/necessary(has yet to happen to me, but I suppose it's possible) you could download the individual file from the manufacturers website. And it's using 18k not 18000k and it's RAM not CPU. 18k is small by today's standards, it shouldn't make a noticeable difference.

----------


## louie54

It would of made a noticeable difference on the netbook I had, trust me. I switched lids which required me to take practically the whole thing apart, and when I put it back together, it would heat up way too quick, and my CPU would be reaching 90-100%. Flash plug-in alone (around 20k) would alone set it off. So you can see that I'm a little sensitive to having a fast/fresh, junkware-free computer.

Now I have an i5 with 4gb at the moment. Can't complain now  ::D: 

I did what you guys said and reinstalled windows. Now I practically have nothing. About to put my programs back on here.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> 



yes.

----------


## louie54

I remember that movie...

----------


## Solarflare

Thats a movie!


I need to watch that movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RainyClouds1359

Sorry to revive an old thread, but if anyone else is wondering about this, reinstalling your os is not necessary. toaster.exe is a program used by the "Dell Datasafe Local Backup". It comes pre-installed on just about all Dell machines, and it is mostly used for, as the name implies, creating a local backup. This may not always be necessary, so you can uninstall or stop the process, but its only use is to restore your machine back to factory standards without wiping your personal files and data. You can read more on it at the dell website for it dell . com / support / troubleshooting / us / en / 19 / KCS / KcsArticles / ArticleView?c=&l=&s=&docid=266281

----------


## Marvo

Backup/restoration software is pretty much number 1 on my list of "Get rid of it as quickly as possible".

With Windows 7, there's more or less no hardware that manufacturers put in laptops, which won't run off of a clean Windows 7 installation, without annoying bloatware, trials, useless restoration software and random segments of your harddrive dedicated to God knows what.

In the rare case that there's actually some driver you need, you can in 99% of cases get a newer version of said driver off of the manufacturers website.

----------


## RainyClouds1359

i completely agree but i just wanted to state that a full wipe and reinstall isnt necessary, you can uninstall the program; it is defined as "Dell Datasafe Local Backup" in the change or remove program of windows.

----------

